# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Khu vực Dành riêng cho quảng cáo >  Nhà cửa “sạch tưng” đón tết nhờ có dịch vụ dọn dẹp nhà cửa vào mùa xuân

## vantho

Mỗi độ xuân về tết đến, là tín hiệu báo hiệu của một cái tết nữa lại về. Vui mừng vì được gia đình đoàn tụ sum họp, nhưng một phần đau đầu lo lắng vì phải hoàn thành nốt công việc cuối năm. Cho nên thời gian để tân trang, dọn dẹp và sắm sửa cho ngôi nhà gần như là không có.

Các dịch vụ dọn dẹp nhà cửa vào mùa xuân cứ thế mọc lên như nấm. Phần nào đã mang đến một cái tết vui và trọn vẹn trong ngôi nhà của mình. Chúng ta cùng khám phá và tìm hiểu về dịch vụ dọn dẹp nhà cửa vào mùa xuân nhé:

1. Dịch vụ dọn dẹp nhà cửa vào mùa xuân

Ngày tết được coi là ngày hội lớn của nước ta, trở thành một truyền thống mà từ xa xưa cha ông ta đúc rút và còn gìn giữ mãi tận bây giờ. Dọn dẹp nhà cửa, vệ sinh nhà cửa đón tết là một phần không thể thiếu trong nét đẹp truyền thống ngày tết. 

Nhưng ngày nay, vì quá bận rộn với công việc riêng nên nhiều người không có đủ thời gian để tự mình dọn dẹp cho ngôi nhà. Cho nên họ đã tìm đến dịch vụ dọn dẹp nhà cửa. 

Với dịch vụ này, ngôi nhà của bạn sẽ được dọn dẹp và vệ sinh sạch sẽ. Mang đến một không gian mới, an lành cho bạn đón tết. Một ngôi nhà sạch đẹp còn thể hiện tinh tế, sự hiếu khách của gia chủ, là bộ mặt của chủ nhà, đặc biệt còn thể hiện sự đảm đang của người phụ nữ trong gia đình.

2. Dịch vụ dọn dẹp nhà cửa vào mùa xuân với quy trình

Việc dọn dẹp nhà cửa chưa từng dễ dàng như chúng ta nghĩ. Không chỉ vệ sinh, dọn dẹp ở những mặt tiền mà mọi mà ở những vị trí khó chúng ta cũng cần để tâm đặc biệt. Nếu không nó sẽ mang đến những mối nguy hiểm cho sức khỏe của gia đình bạn. Quy trình công việc dọn dẹp được thực hiện như sau:

- Mạng nhện trên cao trần nhà.
- Mạng đèn trên cao, hệ thống cửa thông gió.
- Góc tường, góc tủ, góc kệ.
- Cửa sổ, cửa kính, cửa ra vào.
- Chà, tẩy rửa tất cả các loại sàn gạch đá, sạch sẽ, tạo độ bóng.
- Giặt các đồ dùng như thảm, ghế sofa, màn, rèm, ga, nệm tại nhà.
- Đánh bóng các loại Granit, Mable khu nhà.
- Lau kính, lau khung ở cả trong và ngoài.
- Phủ bóng tất cả các loại sàn gỗ, nhựa, gỗ công nghiệp,...mỗi loại có một phương pháp riêng để không gây ảnh hưởng đến chất lượng và thẩm mỹ riêng của nó.
- Lau chùi cầu thang bộ và khu vực vệ sinh, nhà bếp, phòng ngủ.
- Lau chùi các thiết bị, vật dụng nội thất của ngôi nhà.
- Bước cuối cùng đổ rác, khử mùi, tổng vệ sinh cảnh quan xung quanh ngôi nhà.

Và từ nay công việc dọn dẹp nhà cửa ngày tết không còn là nỗi lo của các gia đình. Nhưng mọi người lưu ý và lựa chọn những công ty và cơ sở uy tín để được phục vụ một cách tốt nhất. Để có một mùa xuân ý nghĩa và hạnh phúc bên gia đình mình.

Bài viết tham khảo từ nguồn: vesinhhuongthaoan.com

----------

